# Rumble The Bison - OKC's New Mascot



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

i thought he was pretty bad *** bangin on the drums last night, till i saw his face...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Kind of reminds me of the Sonic's Sasquatch. How original. CPIII, when I saw that face the first thing I thought about was the little kids. That face would scare little kids.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Failed attempt at a Benny the Bull.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CPIII said:


> Failed attempt at a Benny the Bull.


Pretty much what I'm seeing.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CPIII said:


> Failed attempt at a Benny the Bull.


Yep, that too.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

What does a Bison have to do with the Thunder?

And a side question, why is the Suns mascot a gorilla?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That thing is badass.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

From a distance, this thing looks a whole lot like the old Sonics Sasquatch. It doesn't look bad from the side, but from the front it looks like Mufasa with a bowl cut. It's not the best, but it looks better than the old sasquatch. That was awful.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> What does a Bison have to do with the Thunder?
> 
> And a side question, why is the Suns mascot a gorilla?


Answer to question one: To stupid people, a stampede of Bison might sound like thunder.

Answer to question two: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Suns#Suns_mascots


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

That's as close to Sasquatch as you could make in the NBA. That's a pretty subtle low blow. With the name Thunder especially, you'd expect something a little more original.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that thing looks like it has ****in down syndrone, sorry. reminds me of a hairy googly-eyed walnut.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Looking back at it, cross-eyed and block fringe = not good.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> What does a Bison have to do with the Thunder?
> 
> And a side question, why is the Suns mascot a gorilla?


1. I think it's the only animal which can stand the jersey.

2. Gorilla lives on the dessert


----------

